# Another sweet video clip from Missouri



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Check out his sweet clip my buddy Foster filmed for us in Missouri. Pretty Sweet!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

That was cool. wers the killing


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You guys did bring guns didn't you?


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome!! but wheres the killing


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

sweet what kind of camera does he have?


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah we brought guns! It was just a teaser, he is editing everything out right now. He has like 5 grand rapped up in camera and microphones ect.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet! I wish I didn't have to work on Sat!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll wait for part 2 to comment.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice camera work!! Cant wait until Part 2 comes out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I could watch that all day without hearing a shot. Very nice to see the birds in that fashion. If you guys are putting out a DVD please PM me the details.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Leo things in SD are going to have to pick up soon if there is going to be enough footage for an entire DVD. I think that is the plan but depends on footage. Clark might be good enough to get enough footage for a DVD but since we can't convince him to move to SD we have a problem. Once you do get to see footage of shooting I'm the one that fills the voids with my shots since I never hit anything anyway.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice work. 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Scatterwood thanks for the info! Hopefully things pick in SD so I don't have to keep checking youtube for the short clips!!


----------



## SDGooseHunter2008 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will try and work on the snow goose footage as much as I can. I have been putting in many 3 in the morning days to work on this, hopefully we can get enough to make something good!!

Clark, we need more volleys and good shots....lol hopefully myself and a others can get out this weekend if your group allows...haha lol

O, and i will have my dekes as well...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome video, sweet shot of the goose with the neck collar at the 27 second mark


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

> Awesome video, sweet shot of the goose with the neck collar at the 27 second mark


??


----------

